# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Как не стать жертвой мошенников во Всемирное паутине?

## Irina

*Как не стать жертвой мошенников во Всемирное паутине?*

30 августа 2010 в 17:17 Автор Александр Евстигнеев Источник 1tv 

По оценкам экспертов, только за прошлый год количество правонарушений в Интернете выросло, как минимум, вдвое. Мелкое жульничество, хакерские атаки, вымогательство, шантаж - преступная виртуальная паутина буквально опутывает Россию.

Приходится пользоваться старой техникой - на новую теперь денег нет, хотя были. Абдуллины решили купить фотокамеру. Знакомые советовали: лучше - в интернет-магазине. Нашли вариант: скидка - 7 тысяч, плюс гарантия, доставка, замена товара, если что. Продавец был очень убедителен.

Они поверили, потому что всё было обставлено очень правдоподобно. Для мошенников это главное - убедить. Методика не меняется веками: заинтересовать, посулить выгоду и обмануть. Раньше мошенники занимались этим на рынках и вокзалах. А сейчас ушли в виртуальный мир. Но и здесь - клиент всё такой же доверчивый. А деньги - всё такие же реальные.

Сначала всё шло хорошо. Были деньги, и Николай решил пустить их в оборот. Нашёл в Интернете клуб инвесторов. Вложился. Пошла прибыль виртуальная. Консультант на сайте очень не советовал забирать её, пусть "крутится". Через пару месяцев он исчез со всеми деньгами.

Николай Власов, потерпевший: "Сначала думал - это временные проблемы. Но потом понял, что это мошенничество".

Он потерял 44 тысячи рублей. Хотя до сих пор считает, что 60 - там же ведь еще проценты набежали. В милиции ему сказали: "Вас таких 700 по всей России". Некоторые вкладывали в сайт мошенников миллионы.

Николай Пимонов, начальник отдела по борьбе с компьютерными преступлениями УВД по Ульяновской области: "Фигурант установлен, он прописан в городе Екатеринбурге. Однако в настоящий момент и довольно продолжительное время он там не проживает".

Александру пришло письмо якобы от друга. Он открыл - а там реклама. Удалил - завис компьютер. Мошенники потребовали перевести 300 рублей, чтобы разблокировать. Деньги небольшие, он перевел - это не помогло.

Александр Быкасов, потерпевший: "Вирус оказался очень шустрый, успел повредить систему, пришлось переустанавливать".

Компьютерные мошенники не общаются с жертвами лицом к лицу, но виртуозно играют на желаниях заработать, сэкономить, пообщаться. Это принесло им в прошлом году 50 миллионов долларов.

Сергей Макаренко, старший оперуполномоченный отдела "К" ГУВД по г. Москве: "Каждый, скажем, член группировки исполняет определенную роль: кто-то создает, кто-то ломает аккаунт, кто-то создает кошелек, перечисляет деньги, осуществляет движение, кто-то получает. То есть все тут на самом деле довольно серьезно. И деньги там ходят очень большие".

Студент Саша тоже очень хотел больших денег. Даже монетку вешал на фикус, на счастье - не помогло. Тогда он начал торговать мобильниками в Интернете. Деньги брал - есть запись камеры слежения, но взамен ничего не высылал.

Герман Струглин, заместитель начальника пресс-службы ГУВД по Иркутской области: "Суть мошенничества заключалась в следующем: сначала покупатель полностью оплачивал стоимость товара, но когда получал этот товар по почте, ему приходилось платить за него ещё раз. Поскольку студент заказывал через другой интернет-сайт мобильные китайские контрафактные телефоны".

Ноутбук, модем для выхода в Интернет. Орудия преступлений он прятал в собачьем домике. Когда начался обыск, испугались оба.

Иркутск, Москва, Самара, Дальний Восток, возможно, в списке обманутых студентом появится и семья из Екатеринбурга. Свои деньги они так и не вернули. Но усвоили: если покупать что-то в Интернете, то на сайте с многолетней историей.

*Ведущая: Так как же не стать жертвой мошенников, путешествуя во Всемирное паутине? Об этом нам расскажет эксперт по компьютерным технологиям Сергей Вильянов. Какие основные ошибки совершают люди, находясь в виртуальном пространстве, и на чем их ловят мошенники?*
*
Гость:* Самая главная ошибка заключается в том, что две трети людей используют один и тот же пароль для всех абсолютно нужд: то есть и для электронной почты, и для социальных сетей, и для кошельков электронных денег. Ни в коем случае не ставьте очевидных паролей, то есть лучше всего выбрать какое-то слово, которое известно только членам вашей семьи, и только вам, какое-то имя красивое, необычное. Еще интересный способ, можно написать русский пароль, допустим вы живете по адресу Октябрьское поле. Вы наберите "Октябрьское поле", но не переключаясь на кириллицу, то есть "Октябрьское поле" латиницей. Это подобрать не просто.
*
Ведущая: Если обращаешься в интернет-магазин, о чем нужно помнить, и что может насторожить?*

*Гость:* Должно насторожить следующее. Выбрали вы покупку, все хорошо, вы уже начинаете вводить свои личные данные, то есть данные кредитной карточки. И вдруг вы видите, что в строке с адресом не появился такой вот замочек характерный. Он у всех браузеров выглядит по-разному, но тем не менее именно замочек и написано "защищенное соединение". Вот если замочек не появляется, а вам уже предлагают вводить данные кредитной карточки, насторожитесь, потому что не положено, чтобы не было защищенного соединения, когда вы вводите такие важные данные, как данные кредитной карточки. Пожалуй, наиболее простым способом защититься будет выбрать не оплату по кредитной карточке, а оплату курьеру при получении товара. То есть, он вам приносит товар, вы осматриваете, все в порядке, и тогда уже отдаете за него деньги.

*Ведущая:* *Какие еще схемы мошенничества существуют в Интернете?
*
*Гость:* Основная самая распространенная схема - это заражение вашего компьютера "трояном", благодаря которому вы теряете возможность доступа. То есть, вы выключаете компьютер, все хорошо, потом включаете его, и у вас появляется огромное предупреждение, что ваш компьютер заблокирован. Если вы хотите, чтобы его разблокировали, отправьте деньги на короткий номер и тогда все будет хорошо. Отправлять деньги ни в коем случае нельзя. У крупнейших разработчиков антивирусных программ есть специальные странички на сайтах, где просто вводите короткий номер, вам дается код.

*Ведущая:* *То есть нужно связаться с кем-то, у кого сейчас компьютер работает…*

*Гость:* Да, чтобы они ввели этот короткий код на сайте вашего производителя антивируса или не вашего, это совершенно не критично, это бесплатный сервис, потому что он слишком распространенный, и это займет там буквально секунд 5-6. И все у вас будет хорошо.

*Ведущая:* *Сейчас очень многие заводят так называемый электронный кошелек. Какая здесь опасность?
*
*Гость:* Когда вы заводите электронный кошелек, особенно внимательно относитесь к длине пароля. Чем он будет длиннее, тем лучше, причем лучше, если там будут не только буквы какие-то, а еще и циферки какие-то, значки. И еще некоторые системы предлагают сохранить особый ключ на каком-то носителе, на флешке, например, и без этого ключа просто вы не сможете войти, и соответственно никто не сможет войти. Это очень хороший вариант. Мне кажется, он очень надежный.

*Ведущая:* *Вот еще бытует такое мнение, что если ты хранишь все данные на компьютере и пользуешься вай-файем, так называемым незащищенным доступом в Интернет, то какие-то люди могут так же воспользоваться этой системой и таким образом пробраться в твой компьютер и воспользоваться личной информацией. Правда ли это? И как защитить себя?*

*Гость:* Это чистая правда. Поэтому, во-первых, не надо делать доступными в сети вай-фай папки, в которых хранится что-то действительно ценное, и во-вторых, выставляйте уровень защиты на уровне максимума. Если вы увидите в вашем роутере, вот такой коробочке, через которую вы выходите в Интернет такую аббревиатуру латинскими буквами ВПА-2, выбирайте именно его. Этот уровень защиты на данный момент является абсолютно безопасным и никто в ваш компьютер не попадет.

*Советы эксперта*

Не используйте в Интернете простые пароли: чем длиннее кодовое слово, тем лучше. Сохранить секретность можно и если добавлять в пароль цифры и другие символы.

Если вы делаете покупки в виртуальном пространстве, постарайтесь пореже пользоваться пластиковой карточкой. Выбирайте те магазины, которые предлагают своим клиентам оплачивать товар наличными при доставке.

Не спешите делать покупки на сайтах, который пестрят всевозможной рекламой. Особенно стоит насторожиться, если на страничке предлагают скачивать пиратские копии фильмов или воспользоваться не совсем приличными услугами.

Если вы стали жертвой мошенников, которые заблокировали ваш компьютер и требуют отправить деньги на определенный телефонный номер, не спешите отдавать свои кровно заработанные. Попробуйте зайти с другого компьютера на сайт крупного разработчика антивирусных программ - там вы найдете код разблокировки.

По словам экспертов, важную информацию лучше хранить на внешних жестких дисках. Причем лучше всего дублировать нужные файлы сразу на два и даже три таких носителя.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Ведущая: Какие еще схемы мошенничества существуют в Интернете?
> Гость: Основная самая распространенная схема - это заражение вашего компьютера "трояном", благодаря которому вы теряете возможность доступа. То есть, вы выключаете компьютер, все хорошо, потом включаете его, и у вас появляется огромное предупреждение, что ваш компьютер заблокирован. Если вы хотите, чтобы его разблокировали, отправьте деньги на короткий номер и тогда все будет хорошо. Отправлять деньги ни в коем случае нельзя. У крупнейших разработчиков антивирусных программ есть специальные странички на сайтах, где просто вводите короткий номер, вам дается код


Я делаю так:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Acronis тебе в помощь(переустановка--5 минут)
Вот для этого, лично я, когда начинаются ощутимые глюки, переустанавливаю XP с помощью Acronis, переустановка занимает 10 минут. Также неплохо помогает при особо злостных вирусах(когда уже и Диспетчер отключался, было пару раз). 10 минут-и у тебя снова рабочий комп, а не больная голова и испорченное настроение. Успехов!

----------

